
Ask HN: Investing money for your children - dome82
Hi everyone,<p>I am completely new about investing,and I was wondering what are the best strategies for investing money for your kids (less than one year old).<p>How did you invested money for your kids? What are you advice on the topic and more important, what should I absolutely learn in this field?<p>Thank you from a super beginner!<p>Have a wonderful day and smile! :)<p>Best,
Domenico
======
greenyoda
If you're in the U.S., you should learn about tax-advantaged educational
savings accounts, such as Coverdell accounts:

[https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc310.html](https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc310.html)

If you're completely new to investing in general, you should learn about basic
issues of investing, such as the impact of fees on the long-term returns of
investments. For example, directly opening a mutual fund account with a low-
cost provider like Vanguard is usually a much better deal than going through
the sales people at your local bank (who will gouge you on fees).

